
The US Navy patented a device to make laser ‘ghost planes’ in mid-air - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2241333-the-us-navy-patented-a-device-to-make-laser-ghost-planes-in-mid-air/#ixzz6KKO2xS7C
======
JPLeRouzic
I wonder what is the strategic advantage for any army to patent their
inventions. I would expect that on contrary they would not disclose anything
of interest to potential adversaries.

Am I missing something obvious?

